# Best Ground-Strafing Aircraft...



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok.. Heres another one..... Which aircraft, bomber or fighter, would u consider the Best Ground-Strafer...

Bomb loads are irrelevant..... Just the gun platform..... Targets are locomotives, troops, light armoured vehicles, buildings, aerodromes, trucks and so on.. NO SHIPPING.....

There are a few aircraft that come to mind on this....
Mosquito
Fw-190A
P-38J
P-47D


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 6, 2004)

HS-123, used for ground attack and the Polikarpov Biplanes as well.

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

IL-2, tiffy (can't believe you forgot that one!!), beaufighter.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

P-38...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 7, 2004)

Hard-nose B-25's...


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 7, 2004)

Fw-190 A-8 ; HS-129 ; Cannon Hurricane ; JU87 with 40mm cannon pods; Ju-88 C (or there abouts)

Kiwimac


----------



## Maestro (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the Typhoon was one of the best for that job.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

Me-110?


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 8, 2004)

The Me 110 was used for Ground-attack but it was not as successful at it as the JU 88 or the Henschel 123.

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

Wasnt the 123 a biplane?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2004)

if i had to pick one i'd proberly have to say the tiffy.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

Understandable, Though I stick by my choice of P-38.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

P-61 over Europe...


----------



## Gemhorse (Nov 8, 2004)

The first one, Les !! - The DH Mosquito.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

Whirlywind!



Those four Hispanos in the nose can screw almost anything up!


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 8, 2004)

Yup the Hs-123 was a biplane and probably better for GA for that reason, Biplanes tend to be more manouverable and they are, on the whole, better gun platforms.

Kiwimac


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll go- for the Il-2. It was actually designed for the job... Or Maybe the Il-10. It was designed as a replacement for the Il-2.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmm...


F-82 Twin Mustang with Six-Gun pod...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2004)

OK.. Here are some Armament Statistics...

Fw-190A-8/R1:
6x 20mm, 2x 13mm

Fw-190A-8/R2:
2x 13mm, 2x 20mm, 2x 30mm

Ju-88H-2:
6x 20mm

HS-129B-1/R2:
2x 7.92 mm, 2x 20mm, 1x 30mm

HS-129B-1/R3:
6x 7.92mm, 2x 20mm

HS-129B-2:
2x 13mm, 2x 20mm, 6x75mm Recoiless firing down and rear

B-25H:
8x .50cal, 1x 75mm, 8x HVARS

Typhoon:
4x 20mm, 8x 3.5in RP's

Mosquito:
4x .303, 4x 20mm

P-61B:
4x .50cal, 4x 20mm

P-38D:
1x 37mm, 4x .50cal

P-38J:
1x 20mm, 4x .50cal

Il-2m2:
2x 27mm, 2x 7.62mm

Il-2m3:
2x37mm, 2x 7.62mm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

> P-38J:
> 1x 20mm, 4x .50cal



On model of the P-38 - I think it was the P-38L - had 2 .50cal gunpods on the wings which I believe were used for Strafing. If so, then this model gets my vote.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 9, 2004)

There was a 38L with 2 gunpods under the wings (one on each side). Each pod carried 2 .50 caliber machine guns, for a total of 8. Only one was made though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Ah right  I still stick by P-38 though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm sticking with the tiffy............

and how can a bi-plane be a better gun platform?? most bi-plane wings couldn't even take the straign of a .303mg...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, on 2 wings you can fit more guns


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 9, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> > P-38J:
> > 1x 20mm, 4x .50cal
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you mean like this? 


That's it, bask in the P-38-ness...



Although I'd rather have PF...


----------



## Gemhorse (Nov 10, 2004)

The DH Mosquito, also capable of 8x Rockets [and bombs as well], has a long and successful Operational history of Ground Attack sorties, in it's numerous variants...

Also the Bristol Beaufighter had a significant career in this type of role... Both these aircraft were used extensively by the Allies in most theatres, the twin-engine 'safety factor' a sound principle for their use...the Beau becoming known as the 'Whispering Death' because of it's unique sound, but also it's stealth and focus on Ground-attack against Troops and Ground forces...

The cumulative Firepower of their extensive armaments, their good range, radar, manoevrabilty, and in the case of the Mossie, speed, has to be a clear recommendation of their competence in Ground-attack... 

These considerations, plus the two crew, make any advantages single-engined, or single-crew aircraft, may have in short missions or their comparative effectiveness on long missions...

The Mossie and Beau had a good reputation for their ability to take 'damage', and whether they were on 'roving' or long-range pin-point targets, they made notable destruction to those they were tasked against.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > > P-38J:
> ...




Haha  was that a deliberate crash? Cos if it wasnt you are a crap pilot


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 10, 2004)

I haven't flown in a while, so no, it wasn't deliberate...


I waited in too long, and couldn't pull up...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 10, 2004)

HAHA! You should have your C of A removed...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 10, 2004)

Crack of Arse removed?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 10, 2004)

NO! Certificate of Airworthiness... But maybe the other one should be removed as well. ))


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah, but I've gotten better!


I can now do fairly accurate lead shots!


Still can't turn inside a Zero with the P-38, though - even with speed advantage, combat flaps, and airbrakes...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2004)

Ive managed to turn with a zero in the P-38, still not inside though...


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 14, 2004)

Keep trying to turn inside an A6M wit a P-38L or J would give you the best chance.

As for the Baeu, the Japanese nammed it "Wispering Death" yes for the queite engines and it was one hell of a gun platform.

Me, B-25J no 75mm gun more .50s. If you count rockets on the Mitchell you should with the other platforms as well.

P-61 and P-38, both had the guns and rockest to deal with anything and even the fighters 

b-26 -lowest combat loss. Also look at the Japanese Ki-43? and a few others. There fighters were the better side but they could hit the ground well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

Was the P-61 used for ground-strafing then?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 15, 2004)

Yesh.



At least during the Battle of the Bulge, not sure about the PTO...


They managed to shoot down a few Stukas, Hs-123's, and Cr.42's...


(The Luftwaffe used these last two aircraft as night harrassment aircraft, kinda like the U-2's in the Korean War, as they were obsolete and not suited for much else...)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah, cool, didnt know that 

Hs-132? you mean Hs-123?


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 16, 2004)

In the PTO the P-61 did a lot of night intrusion, interdiction, and anti-shipping work. Over the Pacific the P-61 did not have a lot of night aircraft targets, but the shipping, and trans were very good targets.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

Well I never knew that, I doesnt look like the ideal airdraft for the role.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 16, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ah, cool, didnt know that
> 
> Hs-132? you mean Hs-123?




Yep, thanks!


Has now been fixed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2004)

my vote still stands with the tiffy................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

As does mine with the P-38


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 17, 2004)

Question, are we to think in turms of early war and late war?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

I think just overall.


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 19, 2004)

ok, P-38


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

you're wrong.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Why? It was damn good; people underestimate just how good it was...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

but there were planes that were better...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Like....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

P-47, tiffy, IL-2............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

This thread is different from the tank busting thread, read what les put as the first post...the P-38 was very effective at ground strafing because of its counter rotating props, this meant the pilot could focus more on hitting the target than keeping the plane in a straight line...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

I dont think the 4x 20mm and 8 rockets of the Tiffy was the best armament for ground strafing..... I have a problem with Rockets being a part of Strafing... Always thought of Straffing as using cannon and machine guns....

The Fw-190 A series with all those cannon has to be the clear winner.... .50 cals, while real nice, dont compare to the detruction of a couple of 30mm and a couple of 20mm and a couple of 13mm....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

That post is exactly the same as one in another thread


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

I made a mistake and posted in the wrong thread... I have changed the other post in Tank busting....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh right...


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 22, 2004)

But i straffing you want to be able to hit the area and keep heads down. The P-38 as able to do that and carry some bombs or rockets to clean up any hard points. That is said about the P-47 as well, but I think it was better at close air support. But both work for me.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

Best?

Oh, I'll tell you the best...

The Fw-190 A-6/R1.


The two 7.92mm in the cowl, and SIX 20mm guns in and under the wings.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2004)

P-47N!

It's hard to beat 8 x .50's with 500 rpg in an airframe that is tough enough to survive hits and fast enough not to get hit!

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Best?
> 
> Oh, I'll tell you the best...
> 
> ...



MG151/20's were not well suited to strafing. Too short a range. Not a bad armament, but you'd have to get in too close before you start firing, and the number of rounds in all but the wing root guns are insufficient.

=S=

Lunatic


----------

